# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  After the Embassy Interview?

## tedbwalls

Does anyone out there know how long it generally takes to get the K3 visa after the interview with the US Embassy in Moscow has been successfully completed? Do the full six months of hepatitis vaccines have to be completed?  
How long is a K3 visa good for, and what kind of a pain in the behind is it to get it renewed? 
How long after the I-134 is submitted does it take to get a green card? 
Can I leave the country with my Russian spouse while all of this is happening- I mean like work for extended periods in Russia? Does she have to be living in the US for a certian amount of time to get the greencard? 
I've been dealing with this stuff for almost two years- AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!

----------


## chaika

you'd be better off going to rwguide.com and ask there. It is a site devoted to international marriage with Russian women.

----------


## JB

expat.ru also has a lot of info.

----------

